# Chagrin Flood, cell photos



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Todd Field









Daniels Park


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow!!! that is something else


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Uh, where'd Daniels Park go? Wow.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I headed to the Gates Mills Dam area, or where it once stood. I have video, but I gotta get it off my phone at home tonight. Wow is all I can say. She was rippin, and the dam could not be seen.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Heres the popcorn shop view of the chagrin. This above where the Aurora branch meets up.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see that video, didn't make over to the "dam".


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Bent Rod, that is a sweet pic! 

-KSU


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow that is crazzy.....


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

They just showed a video of the river by the popcorn shop on tv. Looked like Niagara Falls! Steel will definitely be throughout south chagrin and maybe into Chagrin falls into the future!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is (Was) the Gates Mill Dam


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is (Was) the Gates Mill Dam. There was some nasty hydraulics and it was like a big chocolate shake. Water was moving..........


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

and here is what it used to look like:


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Here are a couple more pics of chagrin falls that I had trouble with loading earlier.
I Wish I would've had my camera when I visited the dam site. It was a creepy sight to see that water so high and flat there. There wasnt even a bump in the flow in that spot about noon.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is a summer flow comparison for the chagrin falls pics. Good idea 216!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep its bad boys my house is on 4ft stilts and it was close to commin in they just let us back in to the hood not good on the Shag today


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

im surprised that the fish couldnt get up that damn at high flows (obvioulsy they can now) , but when the creek was blown out y couldnt they get passed it? (like at walnut)??? clarify please!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelhead Fever,

It isn't that they couldn't, but most would not. Any that could get over or did get over had a long ways they could run. Targeting the few that did get over upstream would be a needle in a haystack. 

Fishing for them below a barrier like this is much more productive. But if you wanted to be left alone, then above the dam would have been good. Not many fished up there. Probably for good reason though. 

Now that the dam has broken, they can run a long way. 

-KSU


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

The former dam was a significant enough obstacle to keep the vast majority of fish contained below. I lived next to it. Watched it and fished it alot. It had a large shelf at the base of it which prevented fish from getting speed or a clean jump. I've seen one skipper hit it just right and the scattered fish sighted above would confirm that it was possible. 

Scientific studies use ten foot and vertical as the necessary size barrier to prevent stream trout passage, I haven't seen a similar study on steelhead. The study I read about examined invasive browns in the Smoky mts.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Here ya go...Gates Mills Dam. Video doesn't do the river justice...You could actually feel the rumble and power of the water!

[YOUTUBE]1j06kYxxL18[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice video/ music Ben!





From Andre the weatherman


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Last night the Rock almost hit 20,000 on the gauge. This morning from my place, I could see the entire parking lot next to Rockcliffe ford is flooded and the bend on the road heading to the marina is also flooded.

Amazing video of the Chagrin, I was fishing that section upstream on Sunday and I made some notes of several spots that changed after ice out. I guess the notes need to be revised!


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Great post guys! Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And here's the rest of the story. I'm not sure where the dam went to but most is missing in action. Up river I saw a number of boulders that were hidden before due to the deep water. Not sure what this box is but it was upriver slightly from the dam. Maybe used to control flowage? Here is what is left of the dam (pics 2 and 3).


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

I do a lot of work out in the Gates Mills area and during the summer months there is about a couple feet of flowing water above the dam and the rest is nothing but sediment. The dam is probably higher than 6'. In a matter of minutes about a 100 years worth of sediment was released. 

It will be interesting to see what the river above the dam will look like once the river starts to clear.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

master of steel said:


> I do a lot of work out in the Gates Mills area and during the summer months there is about a couple feet of flowing water above the dam and the rest is nothing but sediment. The dam is probably higher than 6'. In a matter of minutes about a 100 years worth of sediment was released.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the river above the dam will look like once the river starts to clear.


this is all very true,,,on a trout stream, theres a damn thats about to go, and they are repairing it, bc of the "sediment factor"....

the yellow colored print, answers my previous question....6 ft. is high! doesnt look it in the pic...

also, in that one pic i bet there are alot of fish that went up that small chute to the far right.....there also seems to be some kind of large something creating a big rapid/riffle in the middle...


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I love how one event can reshape many of the common holes and runs we have for generations grown accustomed to fishing. I for one am looking forward to rediscovering a few honey holes.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I should have known this thread would explode, still my first season...I may have to learn the river all over again.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It is a totally new river for sure. All the sediment will be covering all the gravel spawning areas downstream of the dam. New spawning areas were created, and many fish are now exploring the areas upstream of the dam. There will also be many new logjams all through the river. Hopefully, the volume of flow flushed most of the sediment all the way to Lake Erie. I know when they took the Monroe Falls spillway down on the Hoga, all the sediment piled up at Waterworks park a half mile downstream and stayed there!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

rather impressive. this will help disperse the crowds on that river. time to study google maps.......


----------

